# Bellator signs Babalu for Season 8



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> After a flirtation in 2011, Bellator and Renato "Babalu" Sobral finally have hooked up.
> 
> Sobral (37-9 MMA, 0-0 BFC) is the latest addition to the Bellator Fighting Championships roster. The promotion on Friday announced the signing of the veteran to its light heavyweight roster, where he ie expected to be a part of the Season 8 205-pound tournament.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/30143/bel...renato-babalu-sobral-for-season-8-tourney.mma


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bellator just got 100% more *AWESOME*!!!!!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome, super stoaked to hear about this! Babalu use to be one of my favorite fighters and back in the day when he fought for the UFC title againist Chuck, I was one of the only people rooting my ass off for him. He sort of hit hard times since then, but I hope he can come back strong through the Bellator tournament.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice! Hopefully he'll rack the W's together.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

He should do really well in Bellator. His last 2 losses were bad but they were against Hendo and Gegard. I think he will look great.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He should do really well in Bellator. His last 2 losses were bad but they were against Hendo and Gegard. I think he will look great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


My head starts to ache when i think about the Hendo loss. Those punches on the ground were brutal!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

nice signing. Travis Wiuff and Christian M'Pumbu have some competition!!


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> Awesome, super stoaked to hear about this! Babalu use to be one of my favorite fighters and back in the day when he fought for the UFC title againist Chuck, I was one of the only people rooting my ass off for him. He sort of hit hard times since then, but I hope he can come back strong through the Bellator tournament.


I also used to root for Babalu in the UFC. The guy was title material and would of been champ if not for Liddell. I couldnt believe his running windmill punching gameplan for the second Liddell fight, that was suicide.

Would of been nice to see Babalu in the UFC again, he wouldnt be a contender but a solid gatekeeper. Babalu in Bellator however adds great elite competition and he could pick another belt outside the UFC.


----------

